# My Enanthate Thoughts...



## Dale Mabry (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, I figured I would start putting something on here regarding my enanthae when something happened.  I am running 500mg enanthate every 6 days for 60 days and running M1T@ 20mg/ day for the first 3 weeks.  I started the M1T 2 Fridays ago with my first shot of enanthate last wednesday and my second this morning.  I am running and underground lab's enanthate and today, for the very first time in my life, I had to use a facial cleanser.  

Sunday I started to notice that my forehead was getting a little oily and today at work I noticed that the rest of my face, shoulders, chest and back are all oily now too.  I am a guy who has never had a pimple or oily skin ever, not even in puberty.  All my lifts have gone up and I am already at 234 lbs, but I attribute all that to the M1T.  I guess in the next couple weeks I will be seeing the enanthate kick in so hopefully I have something to report.

By the way, this is the high concentration stuff and I am not kidding you when i tell you that it hurts like a mofo about 3 days after injection.  This time I injected with .5cc of bacteriostatic water so let's hope that helps me out a bit.  I would use B12 if I had it, but I have 30 mL of bacteriostatic water that I am not going to use anyway and B12 is dissolved in it anyway.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 30, 2004)

id never touch high mg/ml stuff... its bad in so many ways

BA eats muscle...high mg/ml has to have higher BA...more likely to get a imploded spot at your jab spots after extended use...


Its more likely to be underdosed


It hurts


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2004)

I think Dale has learned that the hard way...  I almost went with 400mg/ml gear and was advised against it. 

I'm doing 250mg/ml test enanthate and it is relatively painless.  Have done two delt and one quad injection thus far with very little discomfort.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 30, 2004)

Would it have that much more BA than if you were to use 250mg @ 2cc?


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 30, 2004)

dude i have the worst facial acne now from my test/deca cycle.... im going to goto a dermatologist and see what they can do about it.... i just got a new girlfriend too  i hope she doesnt dump me


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 31, 2004)

very much actually...there is a saturation point where you can only suspend but so much steroid in 1 ml of oil....as you get closer to that point the ba you need rises exponentially....


----------



## supertech (Mar 31, 2004)

Just wondering why you would take m-1t with test.Why not do a stronger oral like D-dol?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 31, 2004)

Had extra M1T.


----------



## supertech (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh ok, Just was wondering cause I am going to do a test enanthate only cycle in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 31, 2004)

I never had facial acne from gear until I quit about 5 weeks ago, hows that for strange.  Lower back, rear delts, back of triceps, chest - yes on all counts. When it got really bad it even started getting down to my bicep area.


----------



## SJ69 (Mar 31, 2004)

After my last m-1-t cycle I got acne real bad, esp on chest, shoulders and back.  It also occured post cycle and with such a short half life of an oral it seems strange.  Maybe it had something to do with the Tamoxifin at 40md/d???


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 31, 2004)

not to sound dumb but what is BA? And also isn't the methylated 4ADD the closest thing to dbol?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 1, 2004)

ba= benzol alcohol...

and no m4ad is nothing like dbol...closest thing is m1,4 andro


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 1, 2004)

Still haven't got acne yet, but I went and bought a facial cleanser today just in case.  Using the bacteriostatic water seems to have reduced the length of time I am in pain, it seems as though everything is pretty cool now.  I have to say that both times I have injected the needle popped out a bit too, which I am sure has something to do with the pain.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 1, 2004)

Sterile oil should reduce the effects more than bac water, some people react poorly to bac water which I have never had a problem with. Some people inject quickly though so I wonder if that is the issue.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 1, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing.  Over at BB, a guy recommends injecting with the Bac water coming out of the syringe first.  I was thinking this would give the plunger some momentum when it got to the oil, forcing it in deeper.  I did it the opposite way because it seemed it would be better.  I will try the "right" way this week.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, here is an update.  Dropped the M1T yesterday morning, I was getting painful migraines.  AS of today, they are much better.  I even had to miss bench yesterday because everytime i strained i thought my head was gonna explode.  I switched up my injection schedule so that I do 250mg every 3 days, which ends up beig 1/2 cc of test and 1/4cc of Bac water.  I injected in R glute last night and heated it while I slept for a couple hours.  Will let yo uall know how things go in a day or two, don't wanna jinx it.

Skin is even oiler, althoug it dried out yesterday cuz I used too much salicylic acid soap.  MUCH, MUCH hornier as well.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, weights all went up 20lbs today, which was push day, despite removing the M1T.  May be "seeing" the first effects in the gym.  Also, my nuts are pathetic.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

2 skittles in a tea bag eh?


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 5, 2004)

im doing 375mg cypionate per week and ive barely noticed any shrinkage


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 5, 2004)

I gots significant shrinkage, but it is prolly from the M1T


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale, I take it cutting the test with bac water worked to reduce the pain?  I hope so.

As for me, I'm noticing some gains, mainly weight.  For me M1T usually takes two weeks for strength gains to show (and today is the two week mark).  I'm up around 10-12 lbs and strength about 10-15 lbs.  Today, I noticed a really strong pump, unlike any I've had before in my biceps when doing back and bi's. I think that is the test starting to kick in.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 5, 2004)

Cutting the test dose in half and adding the Bac water has seemed to help, but I will tell you in a day or 2.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Also, my nuts are pathetic.


Do you have or can you get HCG? I think I would run some at this point as it will only get worse with the continuing test cycle.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2004)

I have some hCG, but I only have 5000 ius so I was gonna save it til the end.  Anyone got any ideas?  I actually may be able to get some more, I may be placing a separate order in a week or so.

I would say the ole nuts are at about half-size.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2004)

I think if you wait too long it will be a hard recovery. I would start now and see if you can get more if you need it. If I remeber correctly 500 IU's a week might suffice. Don't over do-it~


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2004)

I thought you had to do it ED since that is around the half-life.  If it were every week I would be fine since I am hitting the enanthate for 60 days and I am already 14 days in.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2004)

Mudge can definately fill you in on that.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2004)

Most people run it twice a week, it lives in the body for around 5 days so the docs say, if you want to run it ED though you can.

250-500 iu per administration.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool, I will start tomorrow with my next test shot.  I imagine I will be doing this sub-q in the abdomen though.


Well, I am up to 239, started my cycle at around 220.  Weights all went up today again, especially in biceps.  Back was just a modest improvement, but still significant.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep I switched to ab shots using a 29g slin pin, easy going.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 6, 2004)

You can use one that small?  Nice.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah water based is easy stuff, I have gotten oil through 27g even.

Tip over a pin with a 25g on it and water will drip through with no pressure, so it goes through smaller with ease. With the slin pin diameter so small (the pusher) the pressure is much greater, like a brake line versus a hose.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, today is my first day back in the gym since Friday since I had a fever up until last night.  Would have thought things would go south, but they didn't.  As of right now, any gains I make will be PRs since I tied my chest and shoulder PRs today.  I have been hitting back and bi PRs since last week.  I have only one problem, my legs.  I am at PRs with them, but I only got them once last week because the ass pain from my shot was so intense.  I never heated the oil up in hot water and I didn't put the heating pad on my ass afterwards.  I think I also injected too much.  I will never make those mistakes again.  I should get my EQ this weekend so I will be cutting it with that instead of the bac water.  The bac water helped a bit, but I doubt as much as the EQ will.  One of my friends was laughing at me all weekend since it took me 10 minutes to sit down anywhere and I limped everywhere.  I bet he won't be laughing once he starts his T400.  I have no intention of telling him how much it hurts before he does it.  

Other than that I am taking 250mg tonight so heres to me not screwing it up again.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, all is going well, strength continues to increase.  Last night was my first shot of enanthate and EQ and I don't feel a thing right now.  Hopefully the pain will be eliminated, I took 1/2cc of each so hopefully tomorrow there will still be no pain.


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 19, 2004)

man... i was doing 1.5 ccs of cypionate and that shit HURTS... i shot 2cc of enan 2 days ago and i didnt even feel a thing the next day


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2004)

Its the manufacturer that makes it hurt or not, it shouldn't hurt at all. To avoid pain people are trying to stick to under 10% total BA/BB.

Cypionate is almost a round shape where the enanthate is blockier, so if it was the drug itself it would be enanthate that would hurt.


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 19, 2004)

oh.... Well this BM pharmaceuticals stuff is great


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 19, 2004)

mudge is it the BA/BB oil that causes acne (ie your body secreeting excess oil?) or is that the effect of the test itself


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 19, 2004)

that is from test.


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 19, 2004)

damn....i have been getting bad acne on my face from 375mg test cyp (which hurt like hell) per week and i was hoping it was frmo the oil, cuz i switched to this enan which doesnt at all (now at 500mg per week)

AHHHHHH my girlfriend is gonna dump my ass


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 19, 2004)

Buy acne soap with salicylic acid, that should dry it up if it is on yur face.


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 19, 2004)

yeah those soaps dont really work too well


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Buy acne soap with salicylic acid, that should dry it up if it is on yur face.


I started having acne breakout on my face and this type of soap worked vey well for me.  It was the Aveena brand.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah, I got the Clean and Clear brand.  I never got acne, but I could feel my face was greasy.  That stuff dried it up good and I only used it once a day.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

The active ingredient in most of the good acne topical stuff is 2% salicylic acid, or sometimes 1%. I use some clear stuff in drops and it works well localized, SEVERAL times daily.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> AHHHHHH my girlfriend is gonna dump my ass



If she is that shallow then good riddance yon bitch.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> mudge is it the BA/BB oil that causes acne (ie your body secreeting excess oil?) or is that the effect of the test itself



Just like Dale said, its from Puberty version 2.0, its not from alcohol dude.


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 20, 2004)

hahahaha puberty version 2.0


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

Worse than any puberty I went through before, for sure.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah, my stuff is 2%.  I put too much on once and my face dried up like a raisin.


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 20, 2004)

yeah i have some clean and clear stuff just checked and its 2% as well.  Yeah my face is dry but i still get the acne


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

Apply several times on the acne, once its cystic its going to want to stay.


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 20, 2004)

so basically wash my face like 3 times per day then.  Man i noticed how much is sweat while im on test, and i swear to god my face broke out while i was at the gym, it happened that fast. it was ridiculous.  So now i wash my face before/after the gym


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 20, 2004)

wow... i let my sweat Dry to my face when im at the gym... its constantly dripping off me.  i never wipe it off because it takes my pump away... dunno why.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, Bench and shoulder press increased again and I am getting really sore after tris, which I am loving.  Tomorrow is back and biceps.  This EQ sure does help with the injection pain.  I will prolly start HCG next week as a precautionary measure.


----------



## supertech (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Dale... how much body weight have you gained since the start of your cycle?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 25, 2004)

I have put on 20 lbs so far and I am in my 5th week.  The M1T really started me out pretty well.


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 25, 2004)

whats your dose?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 25, 2004)

250 mg enanthate 2x a week, M1T was 20mg, eq is 150mg 2x a week


----------



## LAM (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yep I switched to ab shots using a 29g slin pin, easy going.



where do you inject in the abs ? close to the navel ?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 25, 2004)

About 1.5" to the left/right of the navel.


----------



## supertech (Apr 25, 2004)

damn......shooting in the abs....that sounds painful.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 25, 2004)

Someone at my gym said that they watched a friend shoot test into their abs. That sounds weird to me. I think Mudge is talking about shooting HCG in abs


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 25, 2004)

that cant be 20 lbs of LBM ?!!?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 25, 2004)

No, definitely not,  I am holding quite a bit of water and my belly is always full with food.  I have gained maybe 2 inches on my quads, my arms 1/2", and my chest 1.5".


----------



## Mudge (Apr 25, 2004)

I avoided SubQ shots for a long time, the idea seemed freaky. They turn out to be extremely easy, 29g 1/2" slin pin goes a pin through butter - after all it is almost butter 

Pinch and stick, its easy.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 26, 2004)

How does SubQ seem freaky. To me jabbing an inch and a half long needle in my ass is freaky.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2004)

Dude, a doc recently used a 2" needle in someones back for a cortisol shot and the guy probably weighs 150 and is 6'4". An inch and a half is nothing, that could go in nearly any muscle.


----------



## LAM (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> About 1.5" to the left/right of the navel.



so you pinch the skin then inject how deep ?

TIA


----------



## Skate67 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> No, definitely not,  I am holding quite a bit of water and my belly is always full with food.  I have gained maybe 2 inches on my quads, my arms 1/2", and my chest 1.5".



oh ok.....

well this makes sense then.  I'm on week 9 and i havent retained much water at all. i was on 375mg test cyp and 200mg deca and ive gained 12 pounds and 1" on my arms.  Not too great but not bad either i suppose


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2004)

LAM I go all the way, its a 29g 1/2" pin.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 26, 2004)

Not bad at all, actually.

Well, now that I am home I can do a full update.  So, this stuff has definitely kicked in.  I see myself as I always see myself, but yesterday, a girl I used to "see" came over and I was wearing shorts.  I generally see her once a week, but I always wear relatively baggy clothes and never shorts.  She told me my legs looked huge and told me to take off my shirt.  She immediately asked if I was juicing and I pretty much told her.  I may let her give me my next injection if she let's me give her a hot beef injection.  

Anyway, on Friday I went out and the friend I was out with told me everyone was staring at me.  I never really notice that stuff because I don't pay attention, but today on my way to work I was defintely getting stared at.  

I squatted for the first time in like a week and a half (injection pain) and had to put my hands out much wider than before.  I am really gonna cool it with legs.  I will still squat, but I won't go above 315.  Most of my pants and shorts do not fit in the leg area, but it seems the past couple weeks that the waist is a bit looser.  I just bought new pants less than a month ago in preparation and loose fit definitely does not cut it and I hate baggy fit.  My calves are up almost an inch and I haven't even trained them directly everyone in my family has huge calves.  I initially intended on hitting calves near the end, but now I think I may not, unless they stop growing.

I guess that's about it, no side effect related stuff, but I have Proscar which I am using and nolvadex on hand in case.  Nuts are still same size and sex drive is through the roof.  I will not even tell you how many times a day, but I might as well glue my hand to my cock.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2004)

Good stuff isn't it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, I am loving it.  I think the first bit of EQ may be coming in as well.  No physical signs, it's just my appetite is thru the roof whereas it was decreasing early last week.


----------



## Just a guy (Apr 26, 2004)

good to hear brother


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 2, 2004)

Well, here is another update.  It seems as though I am gaining about 10lbs of strength per week on the bigger lifts and about 5lbs per week on the smaller ones.  Today is day 39 and I have been getting little whiteheads on my chest area for about 4 days.  My arms are at 17 3/4" and my quads at 25 3/4", they continue to grow even though I have eased up a bit which leads me to believe there is not much I can really do about it.  Another 1/4" on my calves as well, despite no direct training.  My body hair is growing very quickly now.  I would generally need to shave it once every 4 days or so, but I shaved on Wednesday and by Thursday night it was already noticeable.

The T3 kicked in immediately, I even got effects from 12.5 mcg/day so I will prolly not need to go as high as I was originally planning which is good.  The skinfold at my abdomen has even dropped to 21mm from 28mm which is low for me, I always hold it there.  My stomach sticks out, but that is cuz I am always so goddamned full of food it is uncomfortable at times.  I also feel less bloated, which could be how the skinfold dropped.  Other than that, just sweatin like a bastard.

The EQ is making me crazy hungry, I just can't get enough food which is good since I was getting sick of eating so much right before I started taking it.  I imagine this is synergistic with the T3.  I will hit the scales tomorrow, the last time I weighed in I was 243 lbs.


----------



## Mudge (May 2, 2004)

Yeah I have a great deal  more bodyhair, never had whiteheads though. 

Great that you are losing fat though, I got off the T3 after only a couple weeks but maybe I'll go back on. This friggin heat though makes that sound kind of like a crappy idea.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 3, 2004)

So, I am sitting in the office and one of the girls in the office goes over to the thermostat.  Within 20 minutes I am sweating bullets.  So I ask, "Why do you always turn that damn thing up, I am sweating over here."  She grabs my arm, walks me over to the thermostat, and the dial is set at 60, apparently she turned it down.  Boy did I feel like a douche.  It seems to me this T3 is not a steady heat, but a fluctuating heat.

Hey Mudge, I have been taking it in 4 doses every 2 hours and never after 6 pm, is this right?  I thought I read somewhere that it will keep you up if taken too late.


----------



## Mudge (May 3, 2004)

Wow, I was taking it twice a day only. Sure it may keep you up if you sweat like a pig, and thats a problem with several substances. You are spreading that out quite well though at 4x daily.

I noticed also that it was peaky, sometimes it was like hot flashes.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 3, 2004)

Exactly, glad to hear that it is not just me with the hot flashes.


I also notice that when I get really hot I get sorta tired, which sucks.  I am feeling really good with the test in terms of mood and confidence.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Wow, everything seems to be going very well.  Any progress picts?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 3, 2004)

At the end.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 6, 2004)

K, I have decided to switch directions a bit...

I am going on a cut for the next 3 weeks since this will be the peak of my T3 use.  I am looking to drop about 10 lbs of fat, this would put me at under 10% bf I believe.  I figure now is the best time to do it so that I am lean for summer and not eating at a caloric deficit when I am doing PCT.  Hoping that with the test and EQ that I won't lose much of the muscle I gained, maybe even gain a bit.  I weighed in at 245 on Monday so 235 is the goal, but I am not going to really put a number on my goal, I just want me abs out.  Here is what has been my T3 protocol, I am hitting the EQ at 150mg 2x a week.

12.5mcg-4 days
25mcg-4 days
50mcg-3 days
75mcg-8 days
50-4 days
37.5-4 days
25-4 days
12.54 days

This will put me on it for 5 weeks which should be enough to lose the weight and ramp down safely.  I am already on my second 50mcg day so I will be hitting the top in 2 days.  I will be hitting cardio @ around 80% max HR or below for a few weeks, but I want to do as little as possible to prevent muscle loss.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

80% max HR... sounds like traditional.  Why not use HIIT?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 6, 2004)

I don't really want any more growth from my lower body, my legs are growing like weeds as it is.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 10, 2004)

*Rut Roh Raggy...*

It seems as though my aunt gyno is planning on paying me a visit, she sent me itchy nipples yesterday and it continues through today.  Guess I will be starting the Nolvies a little early.  I guess it will get rid of the water retention, which seems to be getting greater which is in tune with higher estrogen.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 10, 2004)

lol...aunt gyno. I hate her. Well actually we have never met and would like to keep it that way. So Dale your on enanthate? How much and what have you liked or disliked about is so far? How long have you been on, and plan on being on for? I was going to go with sust but had a last minute change in plans. I am thinking of doing 250mg E3D of enanthate for a 12 week cycle. I just want some feedback of others using it before I take the plunge so to speak.


----------



## ZorroAzul (May 10, 2004)

Why would you go E3D with enanthate?  from what I understanda it is the shorter chains that need more frecuent shots...

Mudge, on a different subject...  I know you are in favor of HCG injections during cycle, and from what I have read so far I agree with you.  But how much and how often to inject?   

thanks


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 10, 2004)

Been on for 7 weks, I am hitting 250mg on Sunday, 250 mg on Wednesday.  Like most of it, don't really like that gyno maybe sarting, but it is an ossupational hazard.


----------



## Mudge (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ZorroAzul *_
> Mudge, on a different subject...  I know you are in favor of HCG injections during cycle, and from what I have read so far I agree with you.  But how much and how often to inject?



I posted a lot of stuff in the PCT sticky at the top of the forum because I had recoup problems previously. I would then spend half of my next cycle playing catch up.

250-500iu twice a week or E4D is good enough for most people, same dose more often if this doesn't work. You will need insulin pins or copious amounts of bacteriostatic water, I'd suggest the slin pins.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 10, 2004)

slin pins are nice, took my first shot in the delt yesterday.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> slin pins are nice, took my first shot in the delt yesterday.




What did you shoot into your delt with a slin pin? From what I know the HCG shots should be in the fat. I would think the delts would be a harder place to shoot in fat since there usually is less fat there then other places on your body.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 10, 2004)

I read the drug facts on Pregnyl and they recommend IM shots.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ZorroAzul *_
> Why would you go E3D with enanthate?  from what I understanda it is the shorter chains that need more frecuent shots...



Well I picked shooting 250mg E3D when I was going to use Sust. 
I realize that the enanthate is a longer acting ester, but I didn't see how that would make a difference when I can shoot. I basically want to keep my test levels even and this is what I thought I would be doing by shooting on a specific day/pattern. Any more opinions on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Mudge (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I read the drug facts on Pregnyl and they recommend IM shots.



Oddly they are the only company recommending it, they also provide I believe a different reconstitution mix than anyone else.

Nothing wrong with shooting more frequently if you can handle it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 10, 2004)

Yeah, more frequently=steadier levels

I know, the mix is the reason they recommend it that way,.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 10, 2004)

with sust its important to shoot more often to keep levels even. I will probably stay with E3D for now. I have another two weeks before I start my cycle. I have yet to get everything needed to start. I got all my PCT stuff first so that I wouldn't be tempted to start without having everything. So next payday will cover all the test etc... needed to start.


----------



## Mudge (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I know, the mix is the reason they recommend it that way,.



I didn't quote Zorro but I guess that part was for him, sure you dont have to shoot more often but there is also nothing stopping you from doing so if you chose to. If I ran enanthate again i would shoot at least every 5 days. I'm doing prop EOD and probably sticking to that for some time, I really like it a lot better I am discovering, other esters are just too slow.


----------



## Skate67 (May 10, 2004)

lol i met aunt gyno on my cycle i think.... does harder nipples constitute gyno? my nipples got kinda sore (if someone squeezed or hit them) and maybe puffy but never itchy and there were no lumps... i wonder if that was gyno.... oh well i start the clomid treatment right away and it should clear anything up hopefully


----------



## Mudge (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> my nipples got kinda sore (if someone squeezed or hit them)



Yep.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 11, 2004)

hey mudge I know that you are a fan of running an anti E the entire cycle. Do you usually start right away, or wait until you start retaining the water etc...I am trying to figure out when I should start running the arimidex on my cycle. I was going to start out .25mg ED, and go up to .5mg ED if the .25mg doesn't keep the water retention down, amd try to avoid any gyno.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2004)

Some of the reason I do it is to avoid that minute amount of gyno that I can feel, again like hot flashes and T3 its not something I feel all day long, but if I get over around 600mg of test then I feel something at some point and I'm doing 700mg prop.

So generally I'd start within a few days.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 11, 2004)

what dose of arimidex do you run without sides from it?


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2004)

Without sides from test? For the amount I'm using right now to never, ever feel nip stim maybe .5mg, I have run up to 1mg though towards the end of a cycle.

I am using 1/6th of 2.5mg femera right now, so around .42mg.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 11, 2004)

I'll probably start low at .25mg ED and go up from there if the bloating and water retention gets bad.  Especially if any gyno starts occuring.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 12, 2004)

<--------------Is loving life right now

I have lost 3 inches on my abdomen since I started my T3 and cut my diet.  Traditionally, this would yield about a 15-20lbs loss, but I have only lost 2 lbs.  This is the way to go, ie T3 and anabolics.


----------



## Skate67 (May 12, 2004)

tha hell is T3


----------



## Mudge (May 12, 2004)

Thyroid hormone, something you seem to have no problem producing.


----------



## Skate67 (May 12, 2004)

ha ha.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 13, 2004)

This is a reminder for myself... 

*May 26th- 10th week on Enanthate* 
*May 23rd- Latest Day to start T3 ramp down* 
*June 7- End of 6 weeks on T3* 

Just to prevent me from forgetting what is what.  I am pretty sure my bottles of enanthate were slightly underfilled so I will need to dip into the seecond one for this cycle.  I am thinking this will be my last unless I get fat again and then I will do a cutter.


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2004)

Dale, what brand of enan did you use again?


----------



## supertech (May 13, 2004)

Dale...How many weeks did it take before you started seeing gains?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 13, 2004)

Mudge-PL

st-I would say week 4-5 from the enanthate.  I got immediate from the M1T.


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2004)

Ok I remember now, this was some time ago that you got the stuff.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 13, 2004)

Yeah, I gots it at the beginning of March.


----------



## Skate67 (May 13, 2004)

god this sucks..... i havent even started PCT yet (although it does start on saturday) and im down 3 pounds


----------



## Michael D (May 13, 2004)

So ST, what kind of gains did you make?


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2004)

Dont stop eating man, the only weight I lost was because I pulled calories.

You are most likely losing water anyway, thats natural.


----------



## Skate67 (May 13, 2004)

well i had made about 16 pounds but now thats at 13... decent though considering i was only using 375mg test/200mg deca per week for 10 weeks.... dont evne know if my deca was legit... man next cycle is going to be so tight compared to this one.... no fucking around.  oh well you gotta learn somehow


----------



## Michael D (May 14, 2004)

Well, 3.5 weeks into my cycle, I have gained 6lbs.  I am assuming it is from the dbol as I am on enanthate and I just felt it  kick in yesterday.  If test gets you more mass than dbol@25mg/day, I should be set to make some nice gains.  I should definately be over 200 lbs(185.5 currently) by end of cycle.  I hope.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 19, 2004)

Well, after consulting with myself I have decided that I will be bumping my cycle to 12 weeks and the T3 an extra 2 weeks.  I am starting to get exceptional results from the T3 and want to make sure I have anabolics in my body while running it.

This will likely be my last cycle, I think I will end up right where I want to be and will not need another.  I am currently at 230 but my BF has dropped a ton.  I figure after PCT and everything I will be 220 and about 8% and I would be fine with that.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 19, 2004)

ST when you look in the mirror do you look bigger and better? Thats what really counts.


----------



## Skate67 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> ST when you look in the mirror do you look bigger and better? Thats what really counts.



yeah i do... fuck ive lost almost half of my "gains", what a joke... i gotta run more next time...

i fucked off for a week right before pct (bad diet, no training).... i wonder how much this impacted me....

oh well... live and learn


----------



## Skate67 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> yeah i do... but fuck ive lost almost half of my "gains", what a joke... i gotta run more next time
> 
> i fucked off for a week right before pct (bad diet, no training).... i wonder how much this impacted me....
> ...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 19, 2004)

Dale what brand T3 are you running?


----------

